

Supersonic: Hybrid apps written in JavaScript with native UI elements - thomasfl
http://www.appgyver.com/supersonic/

======
thomasfl
The supersonic framework is for building mobile apps in javascript and html.
It's a fork of Ionic with additional native navigation bar, tab bar and drawer
menus. It comes with a small firebase like backend and a library for
communicating with it using web sockets.

